# magnets to attach robber screen?



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

Never tried it, can't help.

But, your post caused me to wonder whether, instead of recessing the magnets, you could just use some "flat", sheet-type magnets. Don't know what they are called, but the ones they use to make magnetic business cards and similar items for people to hang on their refrigerators?


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I think that's a great idea if you use robber screens often.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

Clairesmom said:


> Never tried it, can't help.
> 
> But, your post caused me to wonder whether, instead of recessing the magnets, you could just use some "flat", sheet-type magnets. Don't know what they are called, but the ones they use to make magnetic business cards and similar items for people to hang on their refrigerators?


Yes I saw that kind too. They have it on a roll like scotch tape. I don't think it would stick for long to the paint. Suppose I could staple it on. I'm going to try these rare earth ones as they are a lot stronger. Will have to make a template so all of the nucs are identical. Seems like it will work so figured somebody has done it before


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

Brad Bee said:


> I think that's a great idea if you use robber screens often.


I have had to do oav through robbing season and it's been a pain as I have them screwed in now. Just what cranky dearth bees like after an oav smoke is a drill


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I use eye hooks on the faces of the robber screens, and thin rope running around the hive with a bungee cord on the end that hooks into the screens. Easy on/ easy off/ and easy to make even with my pathetic woodworking skills, which just _barely_ extend to pre-drilling the holes for the eye hooks.

Enj.


----------



## SansTX (Jul 2, 2014)

I wonder if the rare earth magnets are strong enough to mess with the bees' magnetoreception/navigation? I think I've read that bees use magneic fields for navigation similar to a pigeon, but I don't know to what extent they rely on it. 

Years ago, a biology professor explained that a homing pigeon that is blindfolded with a magnet attached to it will get lost....just a magnet or just a blindfold and they can find home.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

SansTX said:


> I wonder if the rare earth magnets are strong enough to mess with the bees' magnetoreception/navigation? I think I've read that bees use magneic fields for navigation similar to a pigeon, but I don't know to what extent they rely on it.
> 
> Years ago, a biology professor explained that a homing pigeon that is blindfolded with a magnet attached to it will get lost....just a magnet or just a blindfold and they can find home.


good point. wonder how I would tell without counting them. I know I have heard that too but don't remember seeing any actual data on it


----------



## PyroBee (Dec 14, 2013)

I use hook and eye. Easy on and off.


----------



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

If the magnets don't work, how about a little mini french cleat?









In the photo, the cleat is the part on the right side of the image. Yours could be much thinner, lower profile than the one illustrated. Maybe cut some grooves in it for drainage to keep rain and snow away from the box? Not sure, just running through some ideas here.


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

velcro


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

larryh said:


> velcro


All great ideas but I think this is the winner. easiest to install with just a staplegun. weather won't affect it. doesn't have to be as exact as magnets. no protrusions on the side and the number one reason is its gonna be 50 cents per hive. Thanks Larryh and everyone for the input.


----------



## DrJeseuss (May 28, 2015)

Rare earth magnets should be strong enough to grab the nails used in the boxes. Then you would need them only on the screen, nothing special on the boxes.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

I hold screen doors on my opening to the oil tray below my screened bottom board with magnets.Works great. 



I use 1/2" by 1/4" neodymium magnets http://www.magnet4less.com/product_info.php?cPath=1_128&products_id=1049
Placed in holes cut with forstner wood bits https://www.amazon.com/Freud-FB-003...284604&sr=8-4&keywords=Forstner+Bit,+1/2-Inch
Held in with #4 screws https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000H5QLOC/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Haven't noticed any bees getting lost, but I thought about that...


----------



## Knucs (Jun 13, 2016)

Nice little robber screen with feet that slide into hive entrance, holding it there with out attachments.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't know of any research so far to indicate that bees sense magnetic fields. They do have an electrostatic sense (probably in their body hairs), and that might possibly result in some sensation if they flew by a magnet fast. Their navigation is by sun position.

I'd try it on a landing board first and see if a strong magnet seems to disturb them. My best guess is it would not.

Personally, I keep a lot of extra entrance reducers handy, usually with 1/2" hardware cloth already attached for mouse deterrence. Entrance reducers are so cheap there is no reason not to just leave screen stapled on. At least for small-time operations like ours.


----------



## Bob J (Feb 25, 2013)

This is a really cool and creative idea using magnets! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Use 1/4 inch rare earth magnets. they have about 3 lbs of holding strength if they are 1/8 inch thick http://www.kjmagnetics.com/products.asp?cat=2 has a selection of them but I think you can find better prices. Drill a hole with a 1/4 inch brad point bit and glue the magnet flush with the surface.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

I ended up just using Velcro. I stapled one part to the robber screen and the other to the hive. its cheaper then magnets and more forgiving. the magnet solution would have to be precise on all the boxes and all the screens. so if you do go that route make a template. the Velcro has worked fine for a month or so and even though it creates a small space about 1/8 inch from the two Velcro pieces its not big enough for the robbers to get through. The magnets definitely have a "cool" factor to them but I just kept thinking if they were bumped they would fall off. I think my ultimate design will be a hook at the top where it hangs from and magnets at the bottom. this way doing oav I can just flip them up to insert the wand.


----------

